# Problemi con dazn su smart tv



## diavoloINme (22 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi da un pò di giorni ho grossi problemi con dazn sulla smart tv(samsung) : mi si blocca in continuazione e poi si interrompe proprio.
Mi appare quindi una schermata con la quale mi si comunica che il servizio non è al momento disponibile.
Premetto che la tv è collegata con la rete internet di casa(fibra di tim).
Ho provato a reinstallare la app e pure ad eliminarla per poi installarla nuovamente ma ... nulla.
Da un pò di giorni però ho anche notato che la schermata di dazn sulla app è cambiata, non vorrei quindi che ci fosse stato qualche aggiornamento che mi arreca questo problema.

Ho notato che sul cellulare però dazn va benissimo(utilizzando sempre il wi-fi).

Ieri , su consiglio di un amico, ho provato a 'condividere' il contenuto di android con la tv tramite DeX e in effetti devo dire che ho potuto guardare la partita senza problemi e anche con una qualità di immagine superiore.

Cosa mi consigliate di fare?

Ah, tra le tante prove effettuate (a un certo punto mi è passata la voglia di gufare l'inter) mi sono accorto che tramite Dex è anche possibile condividere sulla TV skygo e questa credo sia una novità o almeno lo è per me visto che fino a qualche tempo fa sapevo che non fosse possibile.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi da un pò di giorni ho grossi problemi con dazn sulla smart tv(samsung) : mi si blocca in continuazione e poi si interrompe proprio.
> Mi appare quindi una schermata con la quale mi si comunica che il servizio non è al momento disponibile.
> Premetto che la tv è collegata con la rete internet di casa(fibra di tim).
> Ho provato a reinstallare la app e pure ad eliminarla per poi installarla nuovamente ma ... nulla.
> ...


Cavo Ethernet

Ancora meglio Firestick + adattatore Ethernet


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cavo Ethernet
> 
> Ancora meglio Firestick + adattatore Ethernet


Dici il problema è quello?
E ma porca miseria ho il decoder al piano di sotto....


----------



## sion (22 Settembre 2021)

firestick di amazon...nonostante ho una buona smart tv...con la firestick dazn non crolla mai perche' e' l'unica dove dazn trasmette alla frequenza massima.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dici il problema è quello?
> E ma porca miseria ho il decoder al piano di sotto....



Hai scritto che col cellulare va bene, ma il Wifi non raggiungerà mai la stabilità che ti dà un cavo Ethernet. In particolare proprio per i contenuti video live.


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Settembre 2021)

Molto strano come comportamento...anch'io ho una smart tv samsung collegata in wifi con una fttc 100...ma le volte che mi ha dato problemi l'app di dazn (e anche quella di nowtv) di solito ho risolto reinstallando l'applicazione...
Purtroppo avendo altre 2 smart tv lg ho notato che il sistema operativo è più affidabile rispetto al samsung...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi da un pò di giorni ho grossi problemi con dazn sulla smart tv(samsung) : mi si blocca in continuazione e poi si interrompe proprio.
> Mi appare quindi una schermata con la quale mi si comunica che il servizio non è al momento disponibile.
> Premetto che la tv è collegata con la rete internet di casa(fibra di tim).
> Ho provato a reinstallare la app e pure ad eliminarla per poi installarla nuovamente ma ... nulla.
> ...


Si, hanno aggiornato l' app sul sistema operativo Tizen di Samsung la scorsa settimana.
Strano che non ti vada, dovrebbe andare bene.
A me va benissimo paragonato a prima.

E' una buona TV ? Ram, processore come stiamo messi? ( lo deduci da quanti anni ha e dal prezzo  )

Qualcuno ti consiglia di usare il cavo, e ha ragione, è sempre meglio.

Pero' per capirci a me, con TV Samsung recente, collegata con Wi-fi ad un router di 10 anni fa, connessione una pessima ALICE da 12 mb effettivi, va benissimo da Milan - Juve.

Prova col cavo, valuta che non sia colpa del router, valuta che la TV sia una buona TV.

Per esperienza, è colpa della rete della tua zona ( non chiedermi perchè).

Comunque fai un tentativo semplice e che andrebbe fatto sempre: stacca la corrente dalla TV per 3-4 minuti (anche se per me bastano 20 secondi) e riattaccala.
Quando hanno aggiornato l' app di Dazn la scorsa settimana mio padre mi ha telefonato nel panico, non andava più Dazn, poi ho avuto il flash dell' aggiornamento dell' app ( che avviene automaticamente), l' ho richiamato, ha staccato corrente e riattacato, partita benissimo per magia.


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Settembre 2021)

Il sistema operativo integrato nelle smart tv fa abbastanza schifo e dopo poco tempo cominciano a riempirsi di bug. Io ti consiglio di prendere una Fire stick di amazon oppure il nuovo Chromecast con Google TV. In alternativa, io mi sto trovando molto bene con la PS5 (c'è l'app di DAZN e NOW TV).


----------



## UDG (22 Settembre 2021)

Prendi una Firestick 4k (anche se la tv non è 4k) perché molto più veloce della normale, e non hai problemi. Se poi hai un router dual wifi 2,4 e 5 ghz ancora meglio. Io la uso con wifi a 5 GHz (il router non è lontano) e non ho nessun problema con nessuna app, ne su now, netflix, dazn e prime. Conta poi che ho una connessione 30 mega fwa


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dici il problema è quello?
> E ma porca miseria ho il decoder al piano di sotto....


Se è un problema di wi-fi, comprati un estensore. Ci sono i Fritzbox, alcuni di questi costosissimi, però sono una bomba a mano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi da un pò di giorni ho grossi problemi con dazn sulla smart tv(samsung) : mi si blocca in continuazione e poi si interrompe proprio.
> Mi appare quindi una schermata con la quale mi si comunica che il servizio non è al momento disponibile.
> Premetto che la tv è collegata con la rete internet di casa(fibra di tim).
> Ho provato a reinstallare la app e pure ad eliminarla per poi installarla nuovamente ma ... nulla.
> ...


è un problema di Dazn nella distribuzione in primis, poi le app ( quasi tutte ) sono una porcheria. 
Come ti hanno consigliato sopra ci vuole una firestick che performi meglio e magari una connessione Ethernet


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se è un problema di wi-fi, comprati un estensore. Ci sono i Fritzbox, alcuni di questi costosissimi, però sono una bomba a mano.


Dazn gira a 8/10 mb/s al massimo, dovrebbe mangiarsi le partite.

Il Wifi, anche il più scarso di 20 anni fa, dovrebbe reggere benissimo. ( a meno che ci siano diverse pareti in mezzo o grande distanza tra TV e Router)

Comunque giusto fare una prova col cavo, magari il Wifi ha problemi.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è un problema di Dazn nella distribuzione in primis, poi le app ( quasi tutte ) sono una porcheria.
> Come ti hanno consigliato sopra ci vuole una firestick che performi meglio e magari una connessione Ethernet


Come detto, persino su un LG livello scarsissimo, con mille pareti in mezzo e collegata via wifi, Milan - Juve che doveva essere uno stress test pazzesco, mi è andata benissimo.

Fino a domenica era una continua bestemmia. 

E' al 99,9999% quasi sempre un problema di rete, ma qui è troppo tecnico e non ne so molto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Settembre 2021)

Non credo sia un problema di rete ma di tv.
I miei hanno il router (connessione in fibra,viaggia a 50mb con i vari speedtest) nella stessa sala della tv,eppure si blocca spesso.
Mio zio che abita al piano di sotto,con una semplice connessione adsl (viaggia a 7mb),lo vede senza interruzioni.
Wifi in entrambi i casi.

Però da una parte abbiamo una tv Hisense abbastanza economica,dall'altra parte una tv sony costosa.
Immagino che l'HW della sony si mangi quello di Hisense a colazione


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non credo sia un problema di rete ma di tv.
> I miei hanno il router (connessione in fibra,viaggia a 50mb con i vari speedtest) nella stessa sala della tv,eppure si blocca spesso.
> Mio zio che abita al piano di sotto,con una semplice connessione adsl (viaggia a 7mb),lo vede senza interruzioni.
> Wifi in entrambi i casi.
> ...


A me, su tutte le TV, sia a casa mia che dalla mia ragazza, Dazn era quasi sempre inguardabile.

Da Milan - Juve, tutto perfetto dappertutto.

L' hardware sempre quello è.


----------



## Saelemaekers (22 Settembre 2021)

Confermo la bontà dell'utilizzo Firestick. Io ho una smart tv ridicola, su cui non è possibile installare Dazn, ho provato sia a cercarla tra il catalogo delle app che a fare aggiornamenti vari ma nessuna traccia dell'app, per cui ho dovuto forzatamente rivolgermi ad Amazon per comprare questo cavo, e non ho mai avuto mezzo problema finora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come detto, persino su un LG livello scarsissimo, con mille pareti in mezzo e collegata via wifi, Milan - Juve che doveva essere uno stress test pazzesco, mi è andata benissimo.
> 
> Fino a domenica era una continua bestemmia.
> 
> E' al 99,9999% quasi sempre un problema di rete, ma qui è troppo tecnico e non ne so molto.


ti posso aiutare se mi spieghi.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dazn gira a 8/10 mb/s al massimo, dovrebbe mangiarsi le partite.
> 
> Il Wifi, anche il più scarso di 20 anni fa, dovrebbe reggere benissimo. ( a meno che ci siano diverse pareti in mezzo o grande distanza tra TV e Router)
> 
> Comunque giusto fare una prova col cavo, magari il Wifi ha problemi.


Parlavo del segnale, che deve essere al massimo e sempre stabilissimo per un app "esigente" come DAZN. Io con l'estensore mi trovo bene nello streaming ed anche con DAZN e quelle volte che si è bloccato è perchè si è bloccato a mezz'Italia.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti posso aiutare se mi spieghi.


No grazie, per ora me la cavo.

Con problemi di rete non intendevo la rete locale, ma la rete nazionale, prima che arrivi a casa nostra


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Settembre 2021)

io consiglio chiavetta Firestick o NowTv. Le uso senza problemi anche utilizzando la connessione hotspot del telefono quando vado dai miei che non hanno internet.


----------



## Zenos (22 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi da un pò di giorni ho grossi problemi con dazn sulla smart tv(samsung) : mi si blocca in continuazione e poi si interrompe proprio.
> Mi appare quindi una schermata con la quale mi si comunica che il servizio non è al momento disponibile.
> Premetto che la tv è collegata con la rete internet di casa(fibra di tim).
> Ho provato a reinstallare la app e pure ad eliminarla per poi installarla nuovamente ma ... nulla.
> ...


Vai di Firestick Amazon. Il problema delle smart TV è che molte volte le app necessitano di aggiornamento che non sempre si riceve in tempi brevi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2021)

Io con Wifi ho risolto ogni problema con un semplice Range Extender Tp-Link. Ne basta uno da 30 euro.


----------

